# Tivo App recording SD channel when I record the HD channel



## hfcsyrup (Dec 12, 2012)

For years, whenever I use the Tivo App to record a show, I select the HD version of the show to record, such as Fox HD channel 655, and it records the corresponding SD channel, eg Fox SD 5. Pretty annoying. Well now when I try to watch the show out of home, or even in home, via the app,
I get an error code "This channel is not included as part of your package. Error code E=155 V=-1."
In my channel settings on the Tivo itself, I input that I dont receive these SD channels so it wont record them. 

TLDR; The Tivo mistakenly records the SD channel, then when I go to watch it via the app, it thinks I dont subscribe to that channel and wont let me watch it.

Is recording different channels, ie. the SD channel not HD selected, a known bug?
Tivo support was no help and just told me to create the onepass with recordings and streaming videos, aka they had no idea what I'm encountering.


----------



## harveyb1 (Jan 25, 2015)

I had a similar problem where sd channels were coded as HD, even though the channel was actually SD. Running guided setup again fixed it, because I was using incorrect, but similar cable guide. Hope this helps.


----------



## SteveD (Oct 22, 2002)

I have had the same issue a number of times in the past month while I was away. Records the SD channel even though I select HD. I've only noticed it when I'm away from home.
What I have had to do is set a recording for both SD and HD and then cancel the SD recording. If you can hit record again on the same program, it usually means it scheduled the SD channel.
I haven't tried to watch a channel live away from home, so I'm not sure if that would be an issue also. Maybe you could set it to record and watch the recording instead.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

It’s happened several times in the last year, especially when recording nascar. If I see the timer is showing the SD channel after I set it, I delete it and reset the timer from tivo online instead, and it records the HD channel instead.


----------

